# Van Meerhout puppy



## lovegsd (Jul 11, 2009)

Hello,

I was wondering if anyone here has a Van Meerhout puppy or has either dealt with them before or know of someone who has? 

I am considering getting a puppy from them and before I do I wanted to know about them as breeders in general and their reputation.

Thank you everyone/anyone for sharing, I would really appreciate any information.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

We see Jesse and Rob at events. Very nice people - some of the best people in SCH in how they treat people. Very active in all venues. 

They are open and honest about their dogs - critical for a breeding focus.


----------



## rokanhaus (Mar 20, 2006)

I agree...two thumbs up!!!!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Bumping this thread...Considering a puppy from them in the future. Does anybody else have experience with them?

:bump::bump:


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Van Meerhout produces excellent dogs and has a great reputation in the Texas community. I will add one word word of caution: many breeders have websites and contracts that refer to "non-refundable" deposits, but will actually refund some deposits in extenuating circumstances, such as if the litter you placed the deposit on is never born or does not produce the gender or temperament you wanted. When Meerhout says "deposits are non-refundable" they mean it. If you are interested in a puppy from them, I would suggest only making a deposit if the puppy you're interested in is already born and healthy.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Emoore said:


> Van Meerhout produces excellent dogs and has a great reputation in the Texas community. I will add one word word of caution: many breeders have websites and contracts that refer to "non-refundable" deposits, but will actually refund some deposits in extenuating circumstances, such as if the litter you placed the deposit on is never born or does not produce the gender or temperament you wanted. When Meerhout says "deposits are non-refundable" they mean it. If you are interested in a puppy from them, I would suggest only making a deposit if the puppy you're interested in is already born and healthy.


Thank you Emoore. I've pretty much decided on the fact that I'll only be putting a deposit down when the pup is born. It's just a matter of self control at this point.


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

Seriously? If a litter is never born, they won't refund the deposit? You can't get a refund? Or put the deposit on the next available litter?

I would never deal with anyone with this policy. IMO, that's not a deposit; it's a gamble, and I don't see how that could even be legal.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Jo_in_TX said:


> Seriously? If a litter is never born, they won't refund the deposit? You can't get a refund? Or put the deposit on the next available litter?
> 
> I would never deal with anyone with this policy. IMO, that's not a deposit; it's a gamble, and I don't see how that could even be legal.


No one said that the deposit can't placed with the next available litter..


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

Ok. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Yes the deposit was moved to the next available litter. And then the next, and then the next and then the next. . . until I finally forfeited it and went to another breeder. That was not Meerhout's fault. Out of 4 litters, two had no puppies and the other two legitimately did not have what I needed. Our disagreement was that, after 4 litters and with no more planned for a few months, I wanted my deposit back. They wanted to move it to the 5th. Which, of course was in the contract I signed that deposits would be moved to the next available litter.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

-although if you were putting down a deposit and that was an issue you could always ask if the contract be changed to state I am putting down a deposit on x litter and if a suitable pup is not in that litter the deposit is refunded-the worse they could say is no-something to try


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I think I'm going to avoid it all together and wait until the litter is born.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

A friend in Tulsa has a Meerhout dog that she does agility with. Nice dog but very low drive.


----------



## vom Eisenherz (Feb 13, 2012)

Good grief. What a bunch of crap. I always give money back if I don't have the right pup.


----------

